

Music Industry Wants Royalties on 30-Second Previews and TV Downloads - jrwoodruff
http://mashable.com/2009/09/17/mp3-performance-fee/

======
jrwoodruff
Question: Why doesn't apple just spin off a record label? They own the
distribution channel now. There's real demand for quality music outside the
mainstream crap.

Someone needs to bring a new model into the mainstream here and quash the
labels once and for all. I'm tired of their whining.

